# Old rusty Bridgeport



## patclem (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a Chinese round column gear head mill drill right now, came across this old rusty thing. Always wanted a BP but it would have to be pretty cheap right now. What's it worth?
http://Memphis.craigslist.org/tls/4073699364.html

I have a vise that would fit. Id need to rent a truck to go get it, and id have to get a phase converter. 

It just looks so rusty it might not be worth scrap.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Sep 19, 2013)

Offer. Him 500 tops


----------



## David (Sep 19, 2013)

Good luck!  Agree with Charley on price!  Lots of scrubbing and good paint would do wonders if it works!

David


----------



## LJP (Sep 19, 2013)

Read the ad again, these people want this mill gone! Offer $250 with all all the tooling and materials, and go from there!


----------



## fastback (Sep 19, 2013)

Like the man said, Make an offer.  The rust would not stop me.  It sound like it runs.  The owner may already have a phase converter.  Also keep in mind that not all BP's were 3 phase, mine is a single phase 120 or 240.  My cousin bought one new in 1982 with single phase, 220 volts.  

I also think I would make a low ball offer maybe the $250.00, but also have a max limit available incase you need it.  One thing if your serious don't wait, call now, and go see the mill.  Don't make any offers over the phone and make sure you have cash in hand when you go.

Paul


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Sep 19, 2013)

> This milling machine was my grandpa's. It is rusty but still works. My uncle and dad has used it a few times over the last couple of years. It must have a new home because it can't stay where it is much longer. We also have a bunch of scrap metal we are planning to sell at the scrap yard and some long thin pieces of steel and other metal.
> 
> Make an offer. *We really would appreciate any help we can get.*





fastback said:


> Like the man said, Make an offer.  The rust would not stop me.  It sound like it runs.  The owner may already have a phase converter.  Also keep in mind that not all BP's were 3 phase, mine is a single phase 120 or 240.  My cousin bought one new in 1982 with single phase, 220 volts.
> 
> *I also think I would make a low ball offer maybe the $250.00, but also have a max limit available incase you need it.  One thing if your serious don't wait, call now, and go see the mill.  Don't make any offers over the phone and make sure you have cash in hand when you go.*
> 
> Paul



Looks like they're kind of at their wits end and you can save their day by cleaning up the "mess"!  If they don't have to haul or do the work, you might get it for a "song".  Who knows what else might be in the building. (I see a bench grinder in one of the pics) Look around.  Grandpas place is probably sold and they need it cleaned out.  The X has a power feed.  Looks like there is a collet rack so there should be a mess of collets.


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 19, 2013)

patclem said:


> I have a Chinese round column gear head mill drill right now, came across this old rusty thing. Always wanted a BP but it would have to be pretty cheap right now. What's it worth?
> http://Memphis.craigslist.org/tls/4073699364.html
> 
> I have a vise that would fit. Id need to rent a truck to go get it, and id have to get a phase converter.
> ...



Looks like all the handles are there.  The rust doesn't look that bad on the machine.  The vise looks worse.  I think I would offer them $250 to start.  Bump up your offer by $50 the baulk until you reach your limit.  I would insist on starting it up to see if the motor is good.  Good luck


----------



## 777mechanic (Sep 19, 2013)

as everyone one else has said 250.00 is a good starting point and bump it very little unless it runs . your looking at a couple weeks of hard work , myself id strip it and take it to the sand blaster it'll come back spotless . as for 3phase buy a vfd save your money i run the on everything i own and have for years , 2hp 3ph vfd $145.00


----------



## Charley Davidson (Sep 20, 2013)

Notice the wall behind it is rusted away too. This thing may have some serious rust. You better jump though cause the scrappers will be eye balling it.


----------



## papermaker (Sep 20, 2013)

I agree with everyone else. It sounds like they need to get this moved and don't be afraid to start with a very lowball offer. I missed out on a complete cabinet shop full of tools , lumber and hardware because I didn't think I had enough money. Turned out that the family took $1000 for the whole works as long as the buyer tore down the building. I thought that the phone number sounded familiar and it was. It belonged to a friend's wife father who had pasted away.
Go look with a handful of cash. Set your limit and stick with it.


----------



## GK1918 (Sep 20, 2013)

It just "could be" your last chance, especially if its close by.  Or it may be a pristine one for cheap and 5,000 bucks to truck it 3,000 miles
your choice.    anything can be fixed   I think 500 bucks is probably a set of new tires these days and they will wear out.


----------



## Richard King (Sep 20, 2013)

I look at it as a guy who used to buy Bridgeport's, fixed them up and sold them.  I would go look at it and see how the ways look and if they are smooth and no scratches or scores, the table top is smooth, head runs, table power feed, has any collets, has any tooling, etc.  A little elbow grease and you could probably sell it for $2500.00.  That's what I sold several for.  I would pay up $1000.00 for the machine if the ways were OK.  That machine has a round arm column with a dovetail ram, it might be a machine built that way as it appears to be an early 50's machine I'm guessing.  It has a Kurt vise on it or a copy that is probably worth $100.00 as is.  If he accepts $250.00 more power to you.  But even if it's rusty and needs some TLC it is worth more to me then a Rung-fu.


----------



## patclem (Sep 20, 2013)

Well, I emailed the seller and no response so far, no phone number.  The machine is in Memphis and I'm in Nashville so it's a little tougher to just go take a look.  But if I could get it for $250 (which by the way it looks might be about right), I'd buy it just to part it out!  That does look like a neat place to go poke around and see what they might want to get rid of.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Sep 20, 2013)

patclem said:


> Well, I emailed the seller and no response so far, no phone number.  The machine is in Memphis and I'm in Nashville so it's a little tougher to just go take a look.  But if I could get it for $250 (which by the way it looks might be about right), *I'd buy it just to part it out!*  That does look like a neat place to go poke around and see what they might want to get rid of.



If you have the room, why not get it up and running.  It might not need a whole lot other than a bit of cleaning to get it usable.  

Parting it out sounds so harsh.


----------



## sophijo (Sep 21, 2013)

If you get it; a VFD and a "drop deck" trailer is the way to go IMO.  The bed on a drop deck trailer lowers to grade on hydraulics. You roll the BP on and off. NO lifting!!


----------



## Muzzer (Sep 21, 2013)

I hired a 26' truck with a lift gate to get my BP clone home and it was a nightmare. The machine weighs one ton (almost exactly) and the lift gate bent a lot under load. I wouldn't do it that way again without wearing rubber pants! Other people have used a U-Haul 4-wheel trailer and that's what I would suggest instead. You'll need a engine crane or fork lift at each end to get it shifted whatever you do but apart from that it would be a lot easier and cheaper (and safer) than a lift gate. If it doesn't have the lifting eye, you need to get one or bring loads of straps etc. The lifting eye is easiest.

Muzzer


----------

